

Fedora: The move to git - amitshah
http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel-announce/2010-July/000647.html

======
rwmj
While the move to git is great, it's not going so well if you're on the
Rawhide ("bleeding edge") like me. The new tool uses Python, which is broken
in Rawhide right now because of the transition from Python 2.6 to 2.7.

------
lysium
Looks more like a transition from cvs to a propietary fedpkg (proprietary in
the sense of nobody else uses it/custom-made) with underlying gitolite with
underlying git. Hm..

